
SSA Password Requirements are terrifying - justherefortart
https://imgur.com/a/VjnUg
======
Zekio
Not case sensitive? so they lower case / upper case it all? or store as plain
text?

~~~
justherefortart
I have no idea what they're doing on the back end but this is bad. They do
"randomize" your username. It looks like it's also limited to 8 characters and
since they sent it in all upper case, my guess is that's what they're doing.

On the bright side, my password does expire in July!

~~~
Zekio
hey if you forget your password at least you can brute force it in less than
an hour :)

------
justherefortart
Exactly 8 characters A-Z not case sensitive and numbers 0-9.

Was verifying a contractor's SSN for my company. This is not remotely good
IMO.

Even better doesn't encrypt/hash the personal reset questions answers. What
color was your first car? Lmfao.

~~~
viraptor
> What color was your first car?

Why, it was b5142147-5720-421e-885e-aa032de362aa, of course.

~~~
justherefortart
Yeah, I use nonsensical and offensive strings like:
YourMothersD1rtyPu55yColored

Lol, well not that exactly, but you get the idea O|-) </Cylon Angel>

